# New CPC-A no experience



## jmarieheg99 (Sep 24, 2013)

Graduated College of Health Care Professions in Houston, TX on Sept. 12, 2013.
Took and passed the CPC on July 27, 2013. Advice needed on what positions available to
help get some experience. Houston Area, Will be attending the Dallas regional conference
this weekend Set. 26-28. Jane Hegmann


----------



## johnmeyer (Sep 29, 2013)

Volunteer for experience if you can. If you're like me, I couldn't do that; I needed a paying job. I had to take a foot in the door job as a receptionist, which turned out to be a good thing. It gave me time to learn some of the ins and outs of billing prior to coding. That and I knew most of the ins and outs of our practice's software so I didn't have to struggle with learning that and coding.

Houston??? I used to live in Conroe!


----------



## gjames (Oct 3, 2013)

*CPC and Billing Specialist*

Over 26 years of hospital, Physician and Durable Medical Equipment experience I need a paying job Unemployed for the past 5 months.


thanks

Gladys James


----------

